
Nintendo, EA, and Sony no longer support SOPA - sethbannon
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-largest-game-companies-in-the-world-have-dropped-their-support-for-a-bill-the-internet-hates-2011-12
======
sambot
As a Reddit user points out, this is more of a PR move, since ESA is still in
support of SOPA.
[http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/nwoa9/nintendo_sony_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/nwoa9/nintendo_sony_and_ea_drop_sopa_support/c3cjkip)
[http://www.destructoid.com/ea-nintendo-sony-reduce-sopa-
supp...](http://www.destructoid.com/ea-nintendo-sony-reduce-sopa-support-by-50
--218742.phtml)

------
mattangriffel
Is there an official list of companies in opposition to SOPA?

------
sethbannon
Progress!

